# ZVN Properties Inc.... Anyone heared of them?



## Guest

ZVN Properties Inc. ZVN is located in Northeast Ohio in the city of Canal Fulton about an hour south of Cleveland

2nd contact of the day.....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

You might want to read this thread about them.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/...ddleman-middleman-company-105475/#post1358110

Linda


----------



## GTX63

Looking for new fish...


----------



## brm1109

They had contacted me last year. After I reviewed the pricing I declined after I stopped laughing.


----------



## Prestigious Property

I have been emailing back and fourth with them and found they get the work for my area from a vendor called White Van.... I have never heared of White Van and wonder if there is any insight on them as I found they do have a web site........


----------



## BPWY

Thats a shock they'd offer the info on their contact.

They just gave you the ability to cut out another middle man.


----------



## Prestigious Property

BPWY just hit the nail on the head...lol.....I have already contacted Van White since i know they lost there contracts from Van in the West Coast or so I read.....


----------



## Guest

*Zvn*

I am familiar with this company and have worked for them. They work for several nationals including White Van, and usually have an abundance of work if your in the right areas. Pay is based on the banks pricing, which is not the best after the discount but they do pay regularly and communication is good with them.


----------



## JenkinsHB

I've done approx $70,000 worth of work for ZVN. No complaints.


----------



## JDRM

Does anyone have a price list for this company? ZVN. Just like the rest they want you to jump through hoops before letting you know.. I dont want to waste my time again! Also as far as payment goes, LEIN is your best freind. Just saying it will usually get you paid! Be aware of your LEIN rights in your area, usually it needs to be filed 60 to 90 days from last day on job. Threaten them to contact the company they work for!


----------



## BPWY

After jumping thru hoops with companies like this only to find out that their pricing is so low that you cannot work with it, I've come to the conclusion that if they are so ashamed of their pricing that they won't give that to prior to signing on............. you don't want to work for them.

It seems to hold true.


----------



## thanohano44

JDRM said:


> Does anyone have a price list for this company? ZVN. Just like the rest they want you to jump through hoops before letting you know.. I dont want to waste my time again! Also as far as payment goes, LEIN is your best freind. Just saying it will usually get you paid! Be aware of your LEIN rights in your area, usually it needs to be filed 60 to 90 days from last day on job. Threaten them to contact the company they work for!


Someone posted their price list awhile back. Skip them. Go to their clients. They owe me a huge chunk of change. Their clients have the same qualifications to be brought on with ZVN, why give them 50% of the job?

If they were honest and paid me all that they owed, I wouldn't even suggest this. Their clients names have been posted up here. Just do a search and contact them.


----------

